
Video tags reveal surprising details of blue whale feeding behavior - Thevet
https://news.ucsc.edu/2017/11/blue-whales.html
======
nategri
Totally thought this was going to be about an algorithm that tags videos of
whales with text, and and how they noticed a pattern by looking at the tags.

Title would be better served by mentioning "handedness" in whales, but there
was already a flurry of those last week, presumably on the same study.

~~~
malmsteen
>Totally thought this was going to be about an algorithm that tags videos of
whales with text, and and how they noticed a pattern by looking at the tags.

same!

------
pronoiac
Oh, they attached cameras to the back of the whales. Nifty!

Edit: Blue Planet 2 apparently did something similar; this article has more
details: [http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/how-blue-planet-ii-
team-1...](http://www.mirror.co.uk/tv/tv-news/how-blue-planet-ii-
team-11528095)

------
jchw
When I read "video tags," I immediately thought of <video> and was very
confused.

I now get that they're cameras, but I'm sure I'll make this mistake next time
I read "video tags," too.

